# Just botteled my Apple and Pear wine



## xdodge (Jul 16, 2010)

THEY TASTE GREAT 

I know they are better if left for a year but it will be hard to let them sit for that long !!!!!! when chilled and sitting out on the deck on a hot day they were so good, this wine making is so much fun


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh at first I thought you put apple & pear together , that sounded really good . i say it good to sample so you know you're doing the right thing by letting it age more .Were they just small batches ?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

My apple pear wines were great. Aging will improve them. I add cinnamon sticks for 6 months before bottling. I made a semi dry and a sweet batch. Started with 5 gallons each.

I also took some pear wine and blended juice to create a Peach Mango Pear. Also really good.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 16, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> My apple pear wines were great. Aging will improve them. I add cinnamon sticks for 6 months before bottling. I made a semi dry and a sweet batch. Started with 5 gallons each.
> 
> I also took some pear wine and blended juice to create a Peach Mango Pear. Also really good.



Do you break the cinnamon sticks up or live the whole?


----------



## xdodge (Jul 16, 2010)

They were both 5 gallon batches, I also did a 2 gallon batch of apple and added cinnamon sticks the last rack and let them sit for a month and they came out real nice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Do you break the cinnamon sticks up or live the whole?



Jon, I had a gallon of a neighbors apple that I added 2 cinnamon sticks unbroken and for my 5 gallon of apple I added I think 4. I let them age 6 months. It wasn't too much cinnamon taste just enough to taste.

My apple and pear wine from pressed from the fruit in my fruit press then fermented. This season I'll try freezing to get more flavor before pressing.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 16, 2010)

I also did both apple and pear last year. The pear is great... The apple is "so so". IMO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I also did both apple and pear last year. The pear is great... The apple is "so so". IMO



Why was your apple "so so"? I would think it would be really good and tasty.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 17, 2010)

The apple seems to have a short aftertaste.... ummm... almost like rotton apple. Thats the only way to describe it. Don't get me wrong... It's good. Just not great. IMO


----------



## dbzlof (Jul 18, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Oh at first I thought you put apple & pear together , that sounded really good . i say it good to sample so you know you're doing the right thing by letting it age more .Were they just small batches ?



I made a perry last fall and it is great! I used ripe apples and green pears(not quite ripe, but not sour). If remember right it was about 40% pears and 60% apples. It was a nice smooth juice and the wine really cleared out nice. We didn't back sweeten it at all, but it turned out to be pretty sweet!


----------



## gambitjr (Jul 24, 2010)

djsteve,

does your pear wine have a good pear taste when it is done? i have always wanted to buy a few bottles fo homemade pear wine

gambitjr
pittsburgh.pa


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

what kind of apples did you use?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 24, 2010)

gambitjr said:


> djsteve,
> 
> does your pear wine have a good pear taste when it is done? i have always wanted to buy a few bottles fo homemade pear wine
> 
> ...



Yes it does. I sweetened it to 1.020
I also blended a Peach Mango Pear, and an Apple Cranberry Pear. It's hard to hang on to these.

Pear wine is a wine that I believe you need to sweeten or blend. Think about when you eat a pear. Do you enjoy one that's dry and firm or one that the juices run down your chin?

A friend of mine bought a pear wine from a local winery (I won't mention) and she said it tasted like old sock. She was so pissed off she wouldn't even call them or take it back.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

*pears have landed in my lap...*

searching for some info on pears/perry, this thread came up again...
i just got a sack of pears from a friend today and she said there is more where these came from. i already have 3-4 lb. frozen (cored) apples and was looking to do a spiced apple. sounds like these pears could be a good addition as well? 
reading over the search info., sounds like i could go with the spiced recipe, or maybe going with a melomel (which i had never heard of until this forum) recipe? 
isn't it funny, when people find out you're making wine, suddenly fruits start showing up, lol (and i mean the eating kind, not the people, rofl)...you know they want a bottle when u r done


----------

